# I Made Garlic Mashed Potatoes That Turned Out Awful!



## sydfan (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah, so I peeled and cut up some nice russets and boiled them with a little salt and two cloves of garlic in the water. Then I sautee'd 6 cloves in olive oil until they were just translucent. I mashed the taters with two sticks of butter, some milk, a little more salt and added the garlic. 

How does that much garlic turn into a bland dish? I'm very angry and sad at the same time!!!!!!!!


----------



## RMS (Feb 24, 2006)

I usually use two cloves of garlic per potato when boiling.


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 24, 2006)

Good question. I usually bake my garlic until very soft and mash it with the potatoes - don't know if that would make a difference. I look forward to hearing from the experts on this.


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 24, 2006)

I add baked garlic to garlic mashed potatoes - I wouldn't think that the effects of boiling water on 2 cloves would give any intensity of flavour at all


----------



## jennyema (Feb 24, 2006)

Sauteeing whole cloves until just transluscent?  I would worry that they would be undercooked and harsh.

2 thoughts.  One, not enough garlic.  Since I am lazy, I usually throw a whole head (peeled) in to the potato water or maybe 6-10 roasted cloves if I am feeling more ambitious.

Two, that's a lot of butter.  Which tells me that either you boiled up A LOT of potatoes (in which case, see #1 about not enough garlic) or maybe the butter made it hard to taste the other flavors in the dish.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 24, 2006)

I always add at least one half of a diced onion to my garlic mashed potatoes.  I throw them in the pot a few minutes before the potatoes are done.  It adds a nice taste.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 24, 2006)

When I make garlic mashed potatoes, I have a large group, so I use at least 20 cloves. I put them into cream, bring to boil, turn down and simmer til cloves are very soft..I then whip the potatoes with salt, pepper and butter and add the garlic and cream...The garlic gets a mild sweet taste to it and it's wonderful...


kadesma


----------



## sydfan (Feb 24, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> When I make garlic mashed potatoes, I have a large group, so I use at least 20 cloves. I put them into cream, bring to boil, turn down and simmer til cloves are very soft..I then whip the potatoes with salt, pepper and butter and add the garlic and cream...The garlic gets a mild sweet taste to it and it's wonderful...
> 
> 
> kadesma


That sounds freaking awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 24, 2006)

Much of the flavor we expect from garlic comes from tthe sulfides present in the little veggie.  The same is true of onion.  Sulfer and sulfides are highly aromatic and quickly evaporate into the air when the garlic is heated.  That is why the air smells so garlicy.  Also, much of the flavor is dissolved into the oil.  If you removed the saute'd cloves and placed them into the potatoes, you had already lost most of the flavor, leaving mostly the sugars behind.

Next time, melt the butter into your skillet, add the garlic, and cook as you originally did.  But poor the melted butter and garlic into the potatoes.  The flavor will be carried by the butter into the final dish.

If you look at each of the other techniques listed, the garlic was either roasted and placed whole into the potatoes, or used as an ingredient in a sauce or fat of somekind, which was used in the potatoes.

I love fresh garlic.  But, if I goof up the garlic flavor by using too little, I have a standby bottle of granulated garlic that helps me correct any mistakes.

Also, garlic is very pungeant, and too much can overpower the delicate potato and butter flavor.  Good mashed spuds are creamy, with a dairy flavor (my lactose intolerant sister adds non-dairy creamer to give her mashed potatoes that dairy flavor), and a bit of saltiness.  More flavor depth is added by introducing onion, garlic, chives, evaporated milk, pepper, etc.  Just remember, there are both sweet and savory componants to the flavor.  And a great batch of smashed spuds has succesfully ballanced those flavors.

One last thing, I use yukon gold potatoes exclusively now for my mashed potatoes as they have a creamy, almost sweet flavor, and a wonderful texture.  And too much fat 9butter) can make the potaotes gummy rather than creamy.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 26, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> When I make garlic mashed potatoes, I have a large group, so I use at least 20 cloves. I put them into cream, bring to boil, turn down and simmer til cloves are very soft..I then whip the potatoes with salt, pepper and butter and add the garlic and cream...The garlic gets a mild sweet taste to it and it's wonderful...
> 
> 
> kadesma



I do mine like this too - the garlic flavor really gets into the cream.  I also add my salt and pepper to my cream (over salt and pepper though).  This is a good way to also make scalloped potatoes.  Just pour this mixture over your sliced potatoes but in the middle of the pan add some Fontina or Gruyere cheese and a slices of tomato if they are in season.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 26, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I do mine like this too - the garlic flavor really gets into the cream. I also add my salt and pepper to my cream (over salt and pepper though). This is a good way to also make scalloped potatoes. Just pour this mixture over your sliced potatoes but in the middle of the pan add some Fontina or Gruyere cheese and a slices of tomato if they are in season.


Elf, I never thought to use the garlic and cream for scalloped potatoes, it sounds great. The kids have been asking for them so next wekend I'll make them this way. I like scalloped potatoes, but didn't like onion in them as they just tasted to strong.. This should be lovely. Thank you.

kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 26, 2006)

kadesma - here's the recipe I use.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 26, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> kadesma - here's the recipe I use.


Thanks Elf, I've made a copy and will make them up for next sunday..I really like the tomato addition, emm  Thank you.

kadesma


----------



## thumpershere2 (Feb 27, 2006)

I use several cloves of garlic chopped. Along with garlic I use chopped onion and then fry in butter for a short time and then add to potatoes. the butter really has a great garlic smell and taste.


----------



## QSis (Feb 27, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Since I am lazy, I usually throw a whole head (peeled) in to the potato water


 
Me, too, jenny.  I just use 6-8 peeled cloves, but when you boil them along with the potatoes, it makes for easy clean-up.  Taste great to me!

Lee


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 28, 2006)

Maybe you just needed a bit more salt that is usually what I need, I like to even put some salt in the boiling water.Potatoes can use up quite a bit of salt.
Sometimes I will also add a bit of chicken base to water for more flavor.


----------



## Constance (Feb 28, 2006)

Yes, please do salt your water when cooking the potatoes! 

I've never made garlic mashed potatoes, but I had some really good ones at Applebys yesterday. They left the peelings on though, which I don't care for in my mashed potatoes. 
Still, I didn't exactly turn them down! 
One of my grandsons works there as a cook, and he says that while they make everything fresh, the seasonings, coatings and sauces are packaged or frozen. 

I think the idea of simmering the garlic in butter is an excellent one. And I have been known to use my granulated garlic on many occasions. I also think the addition of a packet of Ranch Dressing mix to the potatoes might be worth a try. What the hey?

My favorite variation of mashed potatoes is with cream cheese and French Onion Dip. Garnish with a few chopped green tops of scallions if you wish. 

Wouldn't Bleu Cheese be good in them? 

I think I'm on a mashed potato trip here...


----------



## sydfan (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey everyone. I love this forum. You guys are helpful big time! So here's what I did with bad bad garlic mashed potatoes.

I made potato pancakes by making them into patties, dipping them in a beat egg, coating them with flour and frying them in olive oil and butter. They were much better that way. I can't wait to try the cream and garlic recipe. That will RAWK!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 5, 2006)

Potato pancakes!!!!  YUM!  

Constance - bleu cheese sounds great!  Have you ever made a coleslaw with the addtion of bleu cheese?  It's really good!

I'm hungry after reading all these posts!!


----------



## mudbug (Mar 5, 2006)

heya, elfie! long time no see.  I am making an adapation of your Gratin Dauphinois tonight (not enough real cream and no termaters).  

sydfan - your solution suonds like a good save to me!


----------



## Constance (Mar 5, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Potato pancakes!!!!  YUM!
> 
> Constance - bleu cheese sounds great!  Have you ever made a coleslaw with the addtion of bleu cheese?  It's really good!
> 
> I'm hungry after reading all these posts!!



No, Kitchenelf! That sounds very good! Would you care to tell me how you fix it? Do you use a mayo-based dressing, or a vinaigrette?


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi MUD!!!!  I have used some cream and some milk - and made it with no 'maters.  Let me know how you like it?

Constance - No real recipe.  I just use a regular mayo-based recipe - equal parts mayo and Miracle Whip, a little cider vinegar and sugar (for 1/2 cup each of mayo and Miracle Whip I might use a scant TBS of each sugar and vinegar), salt, and lots of black pepper - bleu cheese and very rough chopped toasted/roasted walnuts.  I use a little red cabbage in it also.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 5, 2006)

elfie, just checked on my (your) gratin, and it is looking pretty juicy and wonderful.  Will report results, which I believe will be positive.

Better get off here soon and start fixing the fish or I will be in trouble.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 5, 2006)

sydfan said:
			
		

> Hey everyone. I love this forum. You guys are helpful big time! So here's what I did with bad bad garlic mashed potatoes.
> 
> I made potato pancakes by making them into patties, dipping them in a beat egg, coating them with flour and frying them in olive oil and butter. They were much better that way. I can't wait to try the cream and garlic recipe. That will RAWK!


Sydfan,
if you make the cream and garlic, you might want to do it this way..I use about 20 cloves of garlic and 1 cup of heavy cream. I bring it to a boil, then reduce the heat and let it simmer 3-4 hours, keeping an eye on it and giving it a stir every so often to make sure it isn't sticking. The cream will reduce and become thick like a soft mayo or custard, I then just toss it into the potaotes along with 1 stick of butter to say 4 potatoes and mash away add salt ahnd pepper and dig in  

kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 5, 2006)

> 20 cloves of garlic and 1 cup of heavy cream



WHOOOHOOOO - that'll keep the vampires away!  lol  I'm not that brave kadesma!


----------



## shannon in KS (Mar 5, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I'm hungry after reading all these posts!!


 
I think I am just gonna go eat some garlic cloves!  HUNGRY HUNGRY!


----------



## sydfan (Mar 5, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Sydfan,
> if you make the cream and garlic, you might want to do it this way..I use about 20 cloves of garlic and 1 cup of heavy cream. I bring it to a boil, then reduce the heat and let it simmer 3-4 hours, keeping an eye on it and giving it a stir every so often to make sure it isn't sticking. The cream will reduce and become thick like a soft mayo or custard, I then just toss it into the potaotes along with 1 stick of butter to say 4 potatoes and mash away add salt ahnd pepper and dig in
> 
> kadesma


Beautiful!!!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 5, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> WHOOOHOOOO - that'll keep the vampires away! lol I'm not that brave kadesma!


I know, I know, we even sleep without covering our necks  
Really although it sounds like a lot, I'm also using about 10 potatoes, I always have a large group here on sunday and so I haul out the big stock pot for mashed potatoes..to day I did 10 potatoes each about 7 inches long and all that was left was about a 1/2 cup of mashed potatoes mom took home for tomorrow. If I were doing for 3 or 4 people I'd do 1 potato per person and 1 garlic clove per person.....I'd never use that much raw garlic or even garlic powder, it would be too hot and not taste very good. but this way in the cream that is like a custard it's so sweet and has no hot bite to it..You are a wonderful cook and I think you know what I mean it's hard to explain..just remember I'm dealing with large numbers of mouths here 

kadesma


----------



## mudbug (Mar 6, 2006)

*after-action report for kitchenelf*

Your gratin dish turned out beautifully, in spite of the fact that I only had about 1/2 cup of cream and the rest was 1 percent milk.  Fished the garlic  cloves out of the cream/milk, smushed 'em up with my fingers, and scattered them across and into the mix.  Grated up that hunk of Gruyere I had been saving for something special.

I recommend julienning the potatoes (setting on my mandolin set wrong, couldn't figure out how to undo it).  The potatoes seemed to cook faster that way (perfectly done within an hour, and I didn't cover the pan).

We'll have the rest tonight with some chicken.  TY for another great recipe.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 6, 2006)

kadesma - I realized I forgot to add - "I can't wait to try your way".  It sounds extremely interesting.  

mud - julienned?  really?  whodathunk!  Were they like French fry size or smaller?  What was the "feel" like in your mouth.  Did you just scatter them in the pan like I do the thin slices?  I have a garlic slicer so I just pour everthing into my pan.  I never thought I would actually use this slicer but I have used it quite a bit.  

I need to try this along with kadesma's "mayo" style recipe.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 6, 2006)

elfie, I wanna try kadesma's way too (heck, I wanna BE kadesma with her ideas about meals!).

The tater pieces were small - kinda like onion strings. Mouth feel was like hash browns, with lots of lovely goo all over them.  I pretty much layered them as you instructed.


----------



## college_cook (Mar 6, 2006)

Does anyone else here use garlic powder instead of fresh cloves when making garlic mashed potatoes?  I've tried fresh garlic a few times, but I have always had better luck with the powder.  I usually add it in just after I drain the potatoes... garlic powder and a small amount of butter, and do a quick mash, then I add the rest of my butter and also some milk to make them fluffy.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 8, 2006)

college_cook said:
			
		

> Does anyone else here use garlic powder instead of fresh cloves when making garlic mashed potatoes? I've tried fresh garlic a few times, but I have always had better luck with the powder. I usually add it in just after I drain the potatoes... garlic powder and a small amount of butter, and do a quick mash, then I add the rest of my butter and also some milk to make them fluffy.


 

I have tried it but can totally taste the "powder" in it.  I am not an anti- garlic powder person, and think it works better in some things, but I can taste it in mashed potatoes.  Plus, like I said, I am alzy and just throw the garlic in the water,cook and mash altogether.


----------

